
Deep Learning in Medicine: how to segment vessels when you only have 6 images - tdionis
https://hackernoon.com/deep-learning-in-medicine-advancing-medical-image-analysis-with-supervisely-33e936159206
======
tdionis
For some of you who use Supervise.ly to annotate images: now you can train &
run neural networks to build AI faster. And it's still free!

